

Complete [US] Civil War submarine unveiled for first time - brudgers
http://news.yahoo.com/complete-civil-war-submarine-unveiled-first-time-004714070.html

======
brudgers
Wikipedia article for further information:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H._L._Hunley_%28submarine%29>

